# AWOL LOL



## windrivermaiden (Jul 11, 2008)

sorry I've been missing from the forum. I took a day job to help pay for my chemical habit.

I just got back to printing, but now that I'm using UV light box instead of the harsh sun, it takes alot longer for each print. I've made a grand total of ONE in the last 8 weeks.  There is a learning curve for printing with artificial light...and before and after work. But I'll get the kinks out of the system and get back to printing some stuff. 
...now to just get my scanner back from my daughter. I could take the print to work and scan it there.....hummmmm good idea.


----------



## terri (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh, sure.  Use the old "I have a day job" excuse for not posting.

Get back to work on those gum prints!  I've missed seeing you and your work! No excuses!


----------



## christopher walrath (Jul 12, 2008)

Glad you could tear yourself away.


----------

